
Taking Out the Trash? That’s Still Man’s Job, Even for the Liberal Coastal Elite - mudil
https://nytimes.com/2017/12/29/style/who-takes-out-the-trash.html
======
chmaynard
What tripe. The new NYT motto: "All the news (and nonsense that sells
newspapers) that fits, we print."

